# Thanks



## mickmills (Mar 27, 2017)

Great service from Clean and Shiny, friendly knowledgeable staff excellent range of products 

And local to me so I can rock up and get my goodies 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi Mick, many thanks for the kind words! 

We looking forward to seeing you again - if you have any questions please let us know.

Best regards,
Jonny @ Clean and Shiny.


----------

